

Ask HN: Trouble uploading to S3 from local? - goodgoblin

Hi folks - I'm working on some site improvements and suddenly I can't put anything to S3 from my local env.  Has anyone else had this issue before?  I have put a note on the amazon support forum.   I'm using windows, developing in ruby, I've tried the right_aws gem and the amazon s3 gem to no avail -  running a tracert doesn't look good -<p><pre><code>  1     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  ##.##.###.###
  2     6 ms     8 ms     7 ms  ge-2-2-rr01.whartford.ct.hartford.comcast.net [68.85.163.193]
  3     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  po-51-rr01.bloomfield.ct.hartford.comcast.net [68.87.182.242]
  4     8 ms     8 ms     7 ms  be-50-ar99.chartford.ct.hartford.comcast.net [68.87.182.238]
  5    13 ms    10 ms    11 ms  pos-1-6-0-0-cr01.newyork.ny.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.90.61]
  6    10 ms    11 ms    11 ms  xe-11-1-0.edge1.NewYork2.Level3.net [4.71.186.13]
  7    11 ms    16 ms    17 ms  vlan79.csw2.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.68.16.126]
  8    12 ms    10 ms    11 ms  ae-71-71.ebr1.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.69.134.69]
  9    28 ms    16 ms    37 ms  ae-3-3.ebr4.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.93]
 10    15 ms    17 ms    17 ms  ae-74-74.csw2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.182]
 11    56 ms    16 ms    14 ms  ae-2-79.edge1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.68.17.80]
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *</code></pre>
======
trevelyan
You might want to check with S3Fox. Not really useful for batch uploading, but
if it can still connect that might be useful info for debugging....

~~~
goodgoblin
Yes - I am able to upload with S3 Firefox organizer. Also I am able to upload
using JetS3t - the java client - but both ruby gems I use - rightscale's and
amazon's are failing.

------
throw_away
can you telnet to the port (both 80 & 443)? perhaps one lib is using ssl and
the other not. amazon blocks icmp packets, so the traceroutes, they do
nothing.

